

Using your mac without the mouse - ankit_
http://smartic.us/2010/02/04/using-your-mac-without-the-mouse/

======
frou_dh
Can't access the this article, but for window management, I recommend SizeUp:
<http://www.irradiatedsoftware.com/sizeup/>

Among other things, you can define a grid on your screen and move/resize
windows in to a given grid slot with keyboard shortcuts.

You notice how inefficient the mouse is for moving/resizing windows after
using this. The effect is somewhat like xmonad on Linux, but less strict.

------
dchest
I didn't like gleeBox, so I used Keyboard Navigation for Chrome. However I
disliked that it searches for links on the whole page (scrolling to top if
needed), but when you want to "click" a link with keyboard, you only want to
search inside visible links, so I modified it a bit.

You can see a little demo here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3ZrUMzBoPI>

(note that I changed ESC to focus to Ctrl+ESC in the latest revision)

I haven't packaged it as extension yet, so you'll have to install the original
one first
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jdfpnijdiejbheba...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jdfpnijdiejbhebabijgoibmnngiblhk)
then cd into the folder with this extension and pull changes from my fork:
<http://github.com/dchest/keyboard-navigation-for-chrome>

------
jtth
Site's down.

